
Ask HN: Which Coursera certificates should I get? - quotz
I have free access to Coursera courses with certificates until end of summer. I can get any course and certificate for free. Which ones should I get for learning programming? I am a total beginner
======
gcheong
I would stick to the fundamentals of computer science initially then branch
out from there according to interest in specific topics. For example the
Python for Everybody Specialization then an algorithms specific course like
Algorithms from Stanford.

------
giantg2
I would say a Python one would be good. It's pretty popular and fairly easy to
learn. Maybe look at an AWS, machine learning, or data science course after
that.

~~~
quotz
Hmm but I am looking for something more specific, say links or names of actual
courses that are good to learn and good to show to employers

~~~
giantg2
At least at my company, managers aren't really looking at coursera, so I can't
give you a specific one. They care about experience, college degrees, and
industry certs (AWS, CISSP, GSEC, etc), in that order.

